# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Sí al trasvase

## pablovelasco

Siento curiosidad, alguien de esta página está deacuerdo con el trasvase Tajo-Segura?? o soy yo el único??
Animo a que si hay alguien que vea en el trasvase una oportunidad y una esperanza económica para miles de personas, hable ahora.
Porque posts en contra del trasvase hay a montones, y tampoco he visto realmente a nadie que esté a favor de mantenerlo y discuta con datos.
Venga vamos a ver cuantos somos, o si al final solo soy.

----------


## REEGE

Si, yo y mucha gente del foro está a favor de éste tan conflictivo Trasvase, motivo de múltiples disputas y cierres de hilos por culpa de no saber debatirlo.
Siempre y cuando haya realmente excedentes y pagando un precio justo por él, debe haber trasvases a lugares o cuencas deficitarias.
Y no hablo más aquí ya que es un hilo muy problemático y del que muchos estamos hartos de que se convierta en el tema más IMPORTANTE del foro.
Debemos aportar fotos, rios, noticias esenciales para el foro, pero nunca aportar conflictos que no llevan a ninguna parte.
Ya lo sabes Pablo, Si al transvase, pero sólo cuando realmente se pueda trasvasar y con un objetivo que no sea el derroche.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Exactamente, como dice el moderador anterior, agua para todos, y no como ahora que con el trasvase dejan sin agua al Tajo. 

Lo que no se quiere dar cuenta el moderador es que el trasvase es el tema más conflictivo en este país en cuanto al agua y una fuente enorme de confrontación entre comunidades, de hecho la UE se opone a los trasvases entre otras cosas por esto. 
Cuando se planteaba el trasvase del Ebro entonces ese era el tema más importante, y al ser el tema más importante pues también lo es de un foro de aguas, no puede ser de otra manera. Y el problema es que cuando te llevas el 80% del agua a otra cuenca dejando a la gente incluso con restricciones en el agua de boca es muy difícil para los damnificados ser fríos en una discusión.

Otro tema es lo que se define como "cuenca deficitaria", si año tras año se planta más entonces siempre será deficitaria.

El Lunes se habló de esto en el parlamento europeo:

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-liv...COMMITTEE-PETI
(a partir del 16:31)
Europa tendrá que parar este abuso, seguro.

----------


## quien es quien

> Exactamente, como dice el moderador anterior, agua para todos, y no como ahora que con el trasvase dejan sin agua al Tajo. 
> 
> Lo que no se quiere dar cuenta el moderador es que el trasvase es el tema más conflictivo en este país en cuanto al agua y una fuente enorme de confrontación entre comunidades, de hecho la UE se opone a los trasvases entre otras cosas por esto. 
> Cuando se planteaba el trasvase del Ebro entonces ese era el tema más importante, y al ser el tema más importante pues también lo es de un foro de aguas, no puede ser de otra manera. Y el problema es que cuando te llevas el 80% del agua a otra cuenca dejando a la gente incluso con restricciones en el agua de boca es muy difícil para los damnificados ser fríos en una discusión.
> 
> Otro tema es lo que se define como "cuenca deficitaria", si año tras año se planta más entonces siempre será deficitaria.
> 
> El Lunes se habló de esto en el parlamento europeo:
> 
> ...


Te has equivocado de tiempo verbal.

Europa *tendría* que parar este abuso. El problema es que está Cañete al mando, así que....

El problema del trasvase es que ahora como está, está llevando agua de una (sub)cuenca deficitaria a una que no lo es, en vez de ser al contrario.

----------


## No Registrado

> Si, yo y mucha gente del foro está a favor de éste tan conflictivo Trasvase,


"MANTÉN LIMPIOS NUESTROS RÍOS Y EMBALSES. CUIDA TU ENTORNO NATURAL Y DISFRÚTALO"

Estar a favor de ESTE TRASVASE y luego poner que hay que cuidar nuestros ríos  y el entorno natural es incompatible. Un poco de coherencia por favor.

Cañete hará todo lo posible para pararlo pero en Marzo el parlamento tiene que decir algo sobre los planes de cuenca y sobre el del tajo y la vergüenza de haber hecho una ley y un dl que está por encima del plan de cuenca dejando a éste sin contenido, muy difícilmente cañete va  a poder parar esto. Veremos.

----------


## pablovelasco

El problema está y nadie parece decir nada aquí, es que el agua no se usa para derrocharla o para tirarla al mar, se usa para dar trabajo a personas. Cualquier restricción que venga de donde sea, sólo puede tener efectos negativos en ese punto. No olvidemos también, que este año el agua está hiperracionada, y hasta Junio que se vuelven a reunir la comunidad de regantes, realmente no sabremos la cantidad de agua que tendremos para cultivar. Esperemos que sea una primavera lluviosa, si no la vamos a pasar canutas. La previsión es de 3500m3/tahúlla, una cantidad muy, muy ajustada, sobre todo para la hortaliza o los cítricos.
Pero hasta Junio no se da la cifra segura, que dependerá de la lluvia por esa zona.
Lo que quiero decir, es que parece que los únicos que lo pasan mal son los habitantes de la cabecera del Tajo cuando no hay mucha agua, pero no, somos todos.
Por eso lo que reclamo es un plan hidrológico realmente nacional que tenga en cuenta lo que se puede o no se puede trasvasar. En el Ebro los embalses están muy llenos, y en otros puntos del Tajo también o del Duero. Si estuvieran todas las cuencas interconectadas para trasvasar los recursos sobrantes, seguro que tendríamos todos agua de sobra para disfrutar. Es cierto que apuramos al máximo la cabecera del Tajo, habiendo otras cuencas con un excedente de agua enorme y eso tampoco es justo.
EL tema de las desaladoras tampoco parece muy prometedor, ya que es 5 veces más cara. Los costes por agua son casi la mitad del total con lo que comprenderéis que si de repente se mulltiplica por 5 eso nos obligará a cerrar cualquier plantación que no sea de droga.

----------


## quien es quien

La misma cantilena de siempre.

Si pagarais el agua del Tajo a lo que cuesta no os parecería tanta diferencia la de la desalada.

Si dejarais de construir urbanizaciones "golferas" fantasma os faltaría menos agua.

Y si dejarais de autorizar y/o permitir riegos ilegales os faltaría menos agua aún.

A ver cómo se te mete en la cabeza que a los ríos españoles no les sobra agua.  A NINGUNO.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todo esto se resume en un punto.
En ese cuento de Hadas con unicornios y centáuros del país de la piruleta que se imaginan que sería tener los ríos interconectados hacia Murcia, ¿¿Estaríais dispuestos a pagar el COSTE REAL DEL AGUA??

 La respuesta es evidente.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Estaríais dispuestos a pagar el COSTE REAL DEL AGUA*

Y ese coste, cuál es?? Dices que no es el que pagamos, bueno, dime a cuánto sale el m3, y yo te diré si merece la pena.
Actualmente está a 12 cts, si el coste real fueran 20, 30 o 40 también los pagaba gustoso antes que el agua desalada, que saldría todavía más cara.  Digame cuales son según sus cálculos dicho coste.
Aunque vuelvo a decir que por ley el agua del trasvase no está subvencionada, si encuentra alguna subvención por favor denunciela a cualquier tribunal, y ya se verá quien tiene razón.


*Si dejarais de construir urbanizaciones "golferas" fantasma os faltaría menos agua.*

Si tiene ud. constancia de que se riega con agua del trasvase cualquier campo de golf, por favor denuncie, tiene todo mi apoyo.

*Y si dejarais de autorizar y/o permitir riegos ilegales os faltaría menos agua aún.*

Permitir riegos ilegales? Hace 20 años no lo se, pero ahora hasta nos vigilamos los unos, y hay un guarda vigilando todos los días para que nadie riege superficie no regable ni se pase de cantidad de agua de riego.

----------


## quien es quien

> *Estaríais dispuestos a pagar el COSTE REAL DEL AGUA*
> 
> Y ese coste, cuál es?? Dices que no es el que pagamos, bueno, dime a cuánto sale el m3, y yo te diré si merece la pena.
> Actualmente está a 12 cts, si el coste real fueran 20, 30 o 40 también los pagaba gustoso antes que el agua desalada, que saldría todavía más cara.  Digame cuales son según sus cálculos dicho coste.
> Aunque vuelvo a decir que por ley el agua del trasvase no está subvencionada, si encuentra alguna subvención por favor denunciela a cualquier tribunal, y ya se verá quien tiene razón.
> 
> 
> *Si dejarais de construir urbanizaciones "golferas" fantasma os faltaría menos agua.*
> 
> ...


Golf:
Procedimiento:
1) Creo una urbanización con campo de golf en zona ATS
2) solicito agua del Tajo, me la conceden para la urbanización
3) El campo lo riego con el agua "depurada" de una urbanización fantasma

Por tanto, se riega con agua del tajo. Depurada o no, del Tajo.


Riegos Ilegales:
Las hectáreas re riego ATS se delimitaron en su momento. ¿Cómo es que ahora son más, sin ley mediante?
En 2002, hace 12 años, no 20, se detectaron al menos 21 nuevas roturaciones para irrigar en zona ATS. Algo ilegal desde 1986.
Y en 2010 se calculaban unas 20000 Has de riego ilegal.

El guarda debe hacer muy bien su trabajo, parece.

O eso, o es que realmente no sabe qué terrenos se pueden regar con ATS y cuáles no.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Golf:
Procedimiento:
1) Creo una urbanización con campo de golf en zona ATS
2) solicito agua del Tajo, me la conceden para la urbanización
3) El campo lo riego con el agua "depurada" de una urbanización fantasma

Por tanto, se riega con agua del tajo. Depurada o no, del Tajo.*

Bueno, estuve leyendo y parece ser que el problema no es que se saque agua del tajo, sino de los pozos de la zona, que son para agricultura, y si estas cosas se demuestran, estamos ante un robo. En cualquier caso y aunque se regaran todos los campos de golf con agua del tajo, el impacto sobre el total de agua trasvasada sería mínimo. Tenga en cuenta que en Murcia campos de Golf hay 9. Con lo que no lo veo el argumento de que se cierre el trasvase porque se usa para regar campos de golf.

Y en cuanto a los riegos ilegales, el trasvase riega 135000 ha, tomando por buenos sus datos, (En otro sitio he leído que eran 12000 la has ilegales), todo ello supone como mucho menos del 15% del uso total del trasvase en su parte de abastecimiento agrícola. Ante estos datos:

1.- El que exista riegos ilegales es también un problema para mí y para los que nos ajustamos a una estricta legalidad.
2.- Aprox. el 90% del uso del trasvase sería completamente legal.

Tampoco lo veo un argumento sólido para quitar el trasvase. Tiene la gente que ha denunciado a los listos que se las han apañado de forma ilegal todo mi apoyo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo que quiero decir, es que parece que los únicos que lo pasan mal son los habitantes de la cabecera del Tajo cuando no hay mucha agua, pero no, somos todos.



El problema es que en el Tajo lo pasamos mal, sin río y sin agua en los embalses de cabecera porque os la llevais vosotros... vosotros sois los culpables de nuestra ruina, yo y muchos estamos deseando que no caiga una gota en un par de años para que estalle todo esto y se vea el disparate cosntante que es la nueva legislación del trasvase.

----------


## No Registrado

Solo un dato que demuestra una vez más tu ignorancia, en este caso, sobre tu propia tierra.

Según la Federación de Golf de Murcia hay registrados 19, no 9, campos de golf en esa región.


Sobre el riego:
http://www.elmundo.es/suplementos/cr...119132014.html
http://www.ecologistasenaccion.es/article3329.html

son antiguas, pero vigentes.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me hace gracia un extracto del primer link que has puesto de El Mundo:



> -¿*De donde, pues, obtienen el agua para regar el césped?*
> 
> -Tenemos una depuradora y personal especializado que se encarga de todo- responde, sorprendido, el portavoz del campo de golf, Eric Maillet.
> 
> -Al menos *podrá decirme de donde les llega el agua para reciclar.
> *
> -*Eso no puedo decírselo*. No lo sé. Es cosa de los técnicos...Pero, dígame, ¿qué quiere usted saber?
> 
> Se cifran en más de 800.000 los turistas de golf que cada año visitan España. Y es que el green se ha convertido en poco tiempo en el gancho perfecto de inmobiliarias y empresas del ocio dispuestas a vender paraísos verdes en medio de la nada. Sólo en los últimos cinco años se han abierto 160 campos por todo el territorio nacional.
> ...


1500 denuncias, y la CHS naniano naniano.
Dicen "denunciad" porque saben que no pasa nada como queda claro en los dos links.

Saludos. Miguel
PD Espero el desglose de la factura de los 0,25 cts el m3

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Tiene narices, es que tiene narices que estén dejando el Tajo como lo están dejando y se dediquen a hacer campos y campos de golf en Murcia.

«Las confederaciones hidrológicas, y no sólo la del Segura, llevan décadas haciendo la vista gorda.Y ello a pesar de tener constancia directa de que los campos de golf rara vez utilizan agua reciclada. Incluso se la compran a los agricultores que tienen pozo, una práctica común que, por otra parte, es ilegal. Además, en una situación de escasez crónica como la de Murcia, donde el agua es más importante que el petróleo, la proliferación de campos de golf [están en proyecto otros 12] es insostenible. El riego con agua no reciclada de estas instalaciones figura en último lugar de la tabla de prioridades. Lo dice la ley», concluye Martínez.

¡¡¡¡HARTOS, MUY HARTOS ESTAMOS LOS RIBEREÑOS!!!!

----------


## labanda

Lo mejor es dejar los embalses a 0, cosa que se podra conseguir este año, y una vez así, empezar la demolición del trasvase, ya que no habra agua PARA NADIE.

He oido decir muchas veces, que el agua genera puestos de trabajo, riqueza...

¿que pasa que donde nace el agua, no puede generar riqueza con sus propios recursos, y tienen que venir otros a llevarsela para generarlos?

Sí no hay recursos, no pongais regadios, y si no podeis vivir en un desierto pues veniros a cualquier pueblo de la alcarria, que se está quedando deshabitada por la falta de oportunidades, que sí les estan dando a otras regiones.

Vamos a hacer reparto, tenemos 2 centrales nucleares, embalses eléctricos, ATC, sin embargo de todo eso los impuestos los pagan en otras regiones, y aquí no nos beneficiamos de NADA.

Trasvase SI, por que no nos regalais los frutos que conseguís con ese agua que os la están casi regalando.

O mejor, por que no me dejan que reguemos nosotors al mismo precio que os ponen a vosotros el agua, ya crearemos nosotros riqueza y trabajo y podreis emigrar vosotros en lugar de tener que irnos nosotros fuera.

----------

NoRegistrado (24-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------

